# Question about deleting photos (culling) in Cloudy and sync'd Classic libraries.



## mikebore (May 29, 2020)

With a Cloudy library and a sync'd Classic Library what happens when deleting photos (eg culling duds and dupes) from either. 

Are the following two statements correct?

1. If I delete a photo (including its referenced original) in a sync'd collection in Classic, it will remove it from the Cloud, hence it will be deleted from Cloudy.

2. If I delete a photo from Cloudy, it will remove it from the Cloud so Classic will show it as unsync'd, but not delete it. 

If this is the case then it raises a question about culling. I would like to do most of my culling  on Cloudy on my iPad, but if I do this the duds and dupes will remain in Classic but show as unsync'd. Can I filter to find all unsync'd photos in Classic and then delete them (and their originals) from Classic to keep the two libraries in step?

Thanks.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 29, 2020)

1. Yes - deleted everywhere
2. Yes, but only if it has synced into Classic.

Synced photos in Classic are the opposite of All Synced Photos. So select all in ASP, go to All Photographs and Edit > Select Inverse. That's only true for photos which have synced down into Classic.


----------



## mikebore (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for quick and helpful reply John

As my intention is to have the everything sync'd down in Classic the Select Inverse > Delete should work.


----------



## mikebore (May 29, 2020)

Ooops, just thought of a snag. I have about 500 videos in my Cloudy which I understand will download to Classic but show as unsync'd. If I use the Select Inverse method, these would be deleted. Maybe this doesn't matter, need to think about that.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 29, 2020)

Sorry, I forgot about that. Assuming the videos are in synced collections, you could also pick those up with smart collections which look for the collection names of synced collections.  But you're going to have to get into such gymnastics if you try to implement a Cloudy-first workflow which includes Classic. Once Classic is involved, it's the boss.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 29, 2020)

If culling in Cloudy, I only use the reject flag....then later I'll filter for rejects in Classic and delete them from there.


----------



## mikebore (May 29, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> If culling in Cloudy, I only use the reject flag....then later I'll filter for rejects in Classic and delete them from there.



Brilliant, that is what I needed to know! I really like the flick up/flick down tool on the iPad.

Thanks.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 29, 2020)

Yes, and that is what I do. It was more important before Adobe finally added the Deleted Items trash, but it's still a good safeguard because it ensures that you do have a local copy and hopefully  a backup, too.


----------

